# Random miserly question, how do I remove liquid from a pod before cleaning it?



## AstroT (19/1/22)

Hi,

Just been curious about this for a day or so and can't seem to find any definitive answers.

Say I want to replace a coil or want to put a different flavour in a pod (Voopoo pnp specifically), How do I go about getting the liquid out without wasting it? Was thinking syringe and hypodermic needle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rivera (19/1/22)

Yes, a small syringe should be perfect to get it out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AstroT (19/1/22)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been curious about this for a day or so and can't seem to find any definitive answers.
> 
> Say I want to replace a coil or want to put a different flavour in a pod (Voopoo pnp specifically), How do I go about getting the liquid out without wasting it? Was thinking syringe and hypodermic needle?



Needle and syringe will work perfectly fine. You can also use a small glass jug/beaker and pop the coil out over it and then let the juice run out. Then use the jug/beaker to pour it back into a juice bottle again.

Word of advise if you are planning on mixing juice flavors, try and stick to similar profiles. Don't go and top up a tank/coil that ran fruity ice juice with a creamy desert. Some flavors do clash and you can get a nasty surprise on flavor spoiling your experience for both juices you used. Always better to stick to one coil/one juice at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Needle and syringe will work perfectly fine. You can also use a small glass jug/beaker and pop the coil out over it and then let the juice run out. Then use the jug/beaker to pour it back into a juice bottle again.
> 
> Word of advise if you are planning on mixing juice flavors, try and stick to similar profiles. Don't go and top up a tank/coil that ran fruity ice juice with a creamy desert. Some flavors do clash and you can get a nasty surprise on flavor spoiling your experience for both juices you used. Always better to stick to one coil/one juice at a time.



What @DarthBranMuffin says is the truth! Menthol and Musk are just 2 of the flavors I've found that sticks on wick like crap sticks to a wool blanket

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (19/1/22)

I just open rubber grommit and drain juice back into my juice bottle.
That said I use a soft squeeze 30ml juice bottle that is easy to open specifically for this reason.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/22)

I also open the grommet and drain it into a 100ml glass juice bottle. Works well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AstroT (19/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Needle and syringe will work perfectly fine. You can also use a small glass jug/beaker and pop the coil out over it and then let the juice run out. Then use the jug/beaker to pour it back into a juice bottle again.
> 
> Word of advise if you are planning on mixing juice flavors, try and stick to similar profiles. Don't go and top up a tank/coil that ran fruity ice juice with a creamy desert. Some flavors do clash and you can get a nasty surprise on flavor spoiling your experience for both juices you used. Always better to stick to one coil/one juice at a time.





baksteen8168 said:


> What @DarthBranMuffin says is the truth! Menthol and Musk are just 2 of the flavors I've found that sticks on wick like crap sticks to a wool blanket



I have access to 90% + food grade ethanol. 

Think rinsing with warm water then soaking in eth for a couple hours then rinsing in warm water again would fix smells?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I have access to 90% + food grade ethanol.
> 
> Think rinsing with warm water then soaking in eth for a couple hours then rinsing in warm water again would fix smells?



For the tank itself, yes, not for the coils. Imagine having some remnant ethanol stuck inside the cotton and you vape that... not a risk I would take...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I have access to 90% + food grade ethanol.
> 
> Think rinsing with warm water then soaking in eth for a couple hours then rinsing in warm water again would fix smells?


You could also soak in lemon juice or vinegar, that also gets the smell out. (I'm referring to the RDA / RTA or squonk bottle here.  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (19/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> For the tank itself, yes, not for the coils. Imagine having some remnant ethanol stuck inside the cotton and you vape that... not a risk I would take...



Challenge accepted.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been curious about this for a day or so and can't seem to find any definitive answers.
> 
> Say I want to replace a coil or want to put a different flavour in a pod (Voopoo pnp specifically), How do I go about getting the liquid out without wasting it? Was thinking syringe and hypodermic needle?



Just remove the coil, tip the pod upside down the juice will drain out of the hole where the coil had been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AstroT (19/1/22)

So before reading all the above posts since my last response, I went ahead with my plan.

In retrospect that could have gone horribly wrong... 

Used a hypo and syringe to empty the pod.

Rinsed pod and coil in hot water.

Dropped both into 200ml 90% ethanol alcohol.
Stirred frequently for around 10 minutes.

Removed from the ethanol and rinsed thoroughly under hot water.

Put into a container with 250ml distilled water (no oxidation, no continuity) and stirred frequently for around 10 minutes to dissolve any residue alcohol and flavours. 
Dried with paper towel and reassembled.

Ran a few times at 18w for around 0.5 seconds at a time.

Zero smell, zero taste. 
Guaranteed by the distilled water soak, zero alcohol.

That was from a 18mg mtl toffee milkshake thing I dislike.

Now I'm rocking a "floatin soda" sample from @ivc_mixer in the same pod and it's the first non tobacco flavor I'm really enjoying. Absolutely delicious.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/22)

Now I know where to take my tanks if they need cleaning. 

*pushes aside el-cheapo ultrasonic cleaner*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AstroT (19/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Now I know where to take my tanks if they need cleaning.
> 
> *pushes aside el-cheapo ultrasonic cleaner*


I really want my own ultrasonic cleaner, have access to several industrial ones but would never put a pod in those way too many random chemicals...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/1/22)

AstroT said:


> So before reading all the above posts since my last response, I went ahead with my plan.
> 
> In retrospect that could have gone horribly wrong...
> 
> ...



I think that's about as thorough as one can be. 
Happy it worked out for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/1/22)

To get smells out I leave my tank overnight in Milton, works great and cost effective as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> To get smells out I leave my tank overnight in Milton, works great and cost effective as well.


Miltons is very diluted bleach and salt ... 1% sodium hypochlorite (NaClO; Bleach), and 16.5% sodium chloride (NaCl; common salt)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Miltons is very diluted bleach and salt ... 1% sodium hypochlorite (NaClO; Bleach), and 16.5% sodium chloride (NaCl; common salt)


Haha, of course this is what you say!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/1/22)

What also works well if you dont want to soak the coil is to run some plain pg/vg through the coil... takes the old flavour away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

